# Suggestions please!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

How about some tire/wheel suggestions.....I gotta run at least 16" wheels due to brake size......Thanks , Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, I'd keep it at 16", then. American Racings, or those torque thrust styles that are all polished aluminum look great, IMO. Some 16" Hurst wheels would also look killer with your color combo. You know me, I'm not into big diameter wheels. I like an "old school" look, and that means a meaty side wall! If I could post photos, I'd post a pic or two of what I'm talking about. Cragars would look great, too........ Or, if you want to go really nasty, widened steel wheels with poverty caps!!! That would look great with the blower scoop sticking through the hood!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee, 16's with something classic, five spoke torque thrust or cragers maybe, if you want a little pop (and i have a feeling that car of yours is gonna be all about pop) Billet specialties makes nice customs that are classic with some neat detailing, and will make to order to whatever offset you need. mine kinda remind me of the Pontiac arrow, or the old Hurst five spokes and have the fluted ribs like on the console of the 66' plus they are nice and light, also like the spokes because they will show off those nice wildwoods you are putting on there. they also have some twisted 5 spokes that will make it look fast standing still...

http://www.billetspecialties.com/subcategory.asp?cid=16


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric, while I like the torque thrust wheels, they are on everything nowdays.

With the killer ride you are putting together I suggest something a little different. I like the idea of the Hurst wheels in a 16" and I think Intro makes a wheel that looks very much like the Hurst. Foose also makes some killer rims, I considered his Nitrous wheels. Some wheel vendors let you put rims on a virtual car like yours to see what they look like. 

Also I believe Year One or Wheel Vintiques sell large dia Billet Ralley 1's and 2's. 

And a BIG +1 on the large steelies and poverty caps, that would be awsome.

Good luck! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas....keep them coming. billet Spec is coming out with a wheel that looks like a Torque Thrust....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> How about some tire/wheel suggestions.....I gotta run at least 16" wheels due to brake size......Thanks , Eric


My personal tastes run towards making it look stock while simultaneously being *very* nasty. Both Wheel Vintiques and Specialty Wheel (and probably others) have steel Rallye II's in 16" sizes and different widths. There are even versions that are chrome/silver instead of silver/gray. At least one of them also has "billet" Rallye II's in even larger sizes (but in my opinion they start to look a little 'funny' that big).

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear, 16" wheels are not too hard to find. 16" tires seem to come in VERY limited size/selection....I got time!!! Eric:cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Foose Nitrous II's FTW.

Foose Wheels


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Bear, 16" wheels are not too hard to find. 16" tires seem to come in VERY limited size/selection....I got time!!! Eric:cheers


Yes they are, but I don't know why. 15" wheels will fit over my Wilwood calipers, so that's probably the size I'll go with. I already have 4 "real" 15" Rallye II's but right now I'm leaning towards buying two of the wider versions for the rear. Wheel Vintiques has them up to 10" wide. I just checked both Wheel Vintiques and Specialty Wheel web sites, and it looks like they've almost completely dropped 16's. Specialty still has them, but only in the chrome/silver finish and in two sizes: 16x7 and 16x8. Actually, there's conflicting information on their site. In one place it says: _Exclusive all chrome 16" and 17" versions available._, but when you look at the detail for the chrome ones all they show are two 16's - no 17's. I emailed their sales department and asked for clarification on that.

Wheel Vintiques could probably make any size/width in this model, but they're a tad out of my budget. 


Bear


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Torque Thrusts are way too played out. Don't even consider them... they came stock on newer Mustangs, do you need more convincing than that? Haha. I personally hate everything with Chip Foose's name on it, not because it has his name on it. It's just all gaudy. It's hard to find old school looking 16s, are you looking to keep it older looking? Or are newer styles on the table as well?


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Billet Spec makes some really nice wheels that have a somewhat classic look but also more radical design. GTX35's, L96's, something along those lines would look great on a '67, might even consider going larger rim with a slightly lower profile tire. I hear tell some people like that sorta new fangledness. Not 22's or anything cracked out like that, but a nice 17, or 18 can really look good if matched to the right profile tire, especially if the car sits low.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

how about these--
more pics here Pontiac : GTO - eBay (item 320645554869 end time Jan-29-11 13:38:23 PST)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice Crusty, kind of a cross between torque thrust's and the old Hurst 5 spoke mags


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

CRUSTY, I am gonna look into those wheels! very nice. Gunslinger- I like a lot of the Billet specialty stuff, I would go to 18". ALKY- I am gonna look at those wheels, I am not sure about the "soft lip" kinda like more detail. BEAR- Wheel Vintiques has a hard to figure web site. I wish they made Billett Rallye I's in an 18". INDECISION-I like the "old style", would like to see old style stuff in a larger size........LOOKS like I have a lot of research to do!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

may not be your thing but you can still do big n littles with 17"
17in. alumistar/magnum frt's on Fox bodys? - Yellow Bullet Forums
i know these are all mustangs but you get the point. IMO the blower is begging for a drag race look. but i also think most cars are.:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66T, I agree !...I am going to go with same diameter fronts/rears (rims), and a "level" slightly higher than stock, height.....


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Indecision said:


> I personally hate everything with Chip Foose's name on it, not because it has his name on it. It's just all gaudy.


I hate his stuff because it's gaudy, AND because it has his name on it. I don't like the way his name looks or sounds.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

DukeB-120th said:


> I hate his stuff because it's gaudy, AND because it has his name on it. I don't like the way his name looks or sounds.




And he's short. I hate short people. They're just creepy.

Anyway, the Nitrous II's are about the cleanest wheel he offers, just a different take on the ol 5 spoke. 

For a "race" wheel the Weld wheels are HOT and super light. I've got the Pro Magnums on my GTO and the rears are 15X10 with a 12.5 MT ET-Streets wiegh like 12lbs each (od, never actually wieghed them but they are _*light*_). Not sure if they are available in bigger sizes but I'd bet they are because a lot of late model guys run em.

I'm sure your not running pizza cutters on the front but I would caution against running the 3 1/2" billets on the front because a pot hole will destroy them, really just for drag racing.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> 66T, I agree !...I am going to go with same diameter fronts/rears (rims), and a "level" slightly higher than stock, height.....


Eric, I would go with old-school Cragars or American Racing Torque Thrusts (Torque Thrusts are on my car to accomodate the disc brakes). I would not go with Foose. Post pix when you get updates. Regards and hope things are well.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There's some Wangers billet rally 2 rims out there that are like 17 or 18 inches. I hate ghetto diameters, but I saw a set of these on a black '67 thats on ebay or someplace for sale, and they look really clean and mean.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PAUL- will do! JEFF- I saw them also...sweet!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm partial to the Coy's C-5's in Gunmetal. They're available in 17's for sure, which in my opinion, still looks good on the classics. Take a look:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric,
With the big huffer sticking out of the hood, there is nothing stealth about the car, and it really hits the the old school 80's pro street theme. I would go that direction without the skinny's on the front.


----------

